# Severn river fishing report



## tacklemake

May 21 on the Severn river and it was a nice day to be on the water.We went out to check on the crabs and fish,the crabs are there but slow catching them but the fish like white perch are nice 8 to 11 inch and grass shrimp is #1 bait.We were using a glow-jig below a foat about 2 to 3 foot and if you pop the float it will draw the fish to the glow-jig. We were catching white perch,stripers,and real big 30 pound grass carp.Ho we didn't have bait so just think what how much we could of had if we had bait.But next month the bite will be on and you wont need bait if you are using my feather spinner baits and glow-jigs. good luck and god bless.............woody:fishing:


----------



## tacklemake

May 25 went to severn river the grass shrimp are in and if you have a shrimp net you need not to buy bait.Let the kids catch the bait it will be fun for them.On low tide around grass shore lines ,piers,bulk heads,rocks and old tires in the water they will find grass shrimp.I hook a shrimp at the bottom side of the tail up through to the back of the tail one time so the shrimp can move on the hook.I put my shrimp on my glow-jig and use a float about 18" to 36" above the jig.After you have made your cast, pop your float one or two times this is a sound that will draw the fish to the target.After you have caught 3 fish stop using the bait and they will just hit the glow-jig when they wont hit anymore start using the bait again.This way your bait will last a long time.How to keep shrimp alive don't put them in water.Get yourself a small cooler and make a wooden frame screen tray that will stay near the top of the cooler.You put a little bit of ice in the bottom of the cooler and you spread your shrimp out on the tray up to 1/2" thick no more and cover with wet news paper one page close the cooler and you are ready.Keeping them cool and damp they will live up to 3 days out of water,in water they group up and they make heat and start dying within an hour. just to let you know we caught 80 white perch up to 11" on glow-jigs with grass shrimp.So good luck and god bless ...............woody:fishing:


----------



## ljeffer

*Severn*

When are you going back. Would like to fish with you and catch some wp.:fishing:


----------



## LikeIknow

What kind of fishing license is needed to fish at Severn river? I only have the MD bay sport license. Is that sufficient? Thanks.


----------



## Grady-Black

Yes LikeIknow a MD bay sport license will work for the severn..


----------



## BerserkCaster

Servern river require bay license. But if you fish on the Servern river pier, I believe it is one of the free fishing area according to the Md DNR free fishing spot.


----------



## tacklemake

*White perch*

All right guys the perch are here and I'm going to tell you how I catch them.Right now I'm using my glow-jigs and a float set at 24" above the jig.On cloudy days I use yellow chartreuse glow with a glitter tail , on sunny days white glow with a glitter tail.On cloudy days the fish will move around and look for food but on brite sunny days you will find them in the shade , that's right shade a cool spot on a hot day ,if the tree has shade on the water you will find nice fish there.Under piers is a hot spot for perch because its cool,I like to cast up under each part of the pier and pop the jig 2 times and let it set then do it again and again by that time its gone under and the fun starts. I went out today with my friend sid and we caught about 100 fish from 8" to 13".We took home 60 perch, so if you plan to go good luck and god bless..............woody:fishing:


----------



## tacklemake

ljeffer said:


> When are you going back. Would like to fish with you and catch some wp.:fishing:


You pay for the ramp and any fish we put in the boat are yours.I will show you how I catch perch up to 14",my boat only holds 2 fishermen.


----------



## tacklemake

LikeIknow said:


> What kind of fishing license is needed to fish at Severn river? I only have the MD bay sport license. Is that sufficient? Thanks.


Your license is also good for the severn river


----------



## tacklemake

Grady-Black said:


> Yes LikeIknow a MD bay sport license will work for the severn..


Yes


----------



## tacklemake

How to call me if you want glow-jigs since I can't put my phone number here, you must go to tidal fish .com and look under fish tales then under severn river fishing report and you will find my phone number............woody:fishing:


----------



## supercast

*license free pier*

berseckcaster ,you are right you don't need a license to fish from the severn river old bridge pier


----------



## tonio

skates everywhere the last three days. Fishing was slow but the crabbing was good. Saw a guy doning pretty good with the crab pots. Fought skates this morning. It was cool when nothing is biting. got some pullage. Too many skates right now.


----------



## LimpFish

hey taklemake where do u launch from. would a 14 ft semi v with a 8hp work there?


----------



## Tracker16

LimpFish said:


> hey taklemake where do u launch from. would a 14 ft semi v with a 8hp work there?


I was just gonna ask that question. There are so few ramps in AA county


----------



## tacklemake

LimpFish said:


> hey taklemake where do u launch from. would a 14 ft semi v with a 8hp work there?


I launch from smihts marina its in crownsville.Coming from glen burnie you take 97 to crownsvelle and go two lights make a left an take it to the end make a left turn and your first right go about a 1/4 mile they are on the right .The ramp fee is $20 and that put you in round bay on the severn river.


----------



## tacklemake

tonio said:


> skates everywhere the last three days. Fishing was slow but the crabbing was good. Saw a guy doning pretty good with the crab pots. Fought skates this morning. It was cool when nothing is biting. got some pullage. Too many skates right now.


WARNING: they are not skates they are bull nose rays,that's right rays they have a barb in the tail skates don't.If you catch one watch out for the tail, they swing it bach and forth and if the barb hits you you will be sorry.


----------



## c-villefisherr

hey tacklemake id like to get out on ur boat and catch some big perch


----------



## tacklemake

c-villefisherr said:


> hey tacklemake id like to get out on ur boat and catch some big perch


I only fish the week days not the week ends and you pay ramp fee $20. Any fish put in the boat are yours to take home and I only take one person out at a time because my boat is a 16" big jon lowe boat setup like a bass boat.The perch will come in all sizes not just big.I like to start fish at the crack of day light until its hot.Go to private message and give me your phone #. p.s. no beer on boat.............woody:fishing:


----------



## tacklemake

*Severn River Fishing Report*

I went out today June 7 2010 on the severn river and took another friend fishing white perch.We had a low tide all day because of the wind was out of the nw at 15 to 20 and the water was cloudy,but the fish were there.It was mostly a brite sunny day so the fish were in the shade waiting for food to come by ,so we used my white glow-jig with a float set about 24" above the jig and we cast up under the piers in the shade and pop the jig 2 times and let it sit an pop it again and by that time it was gone.Since the tide was all the way out all day the fish were under the deep end of the piers on shollow piers and from the middle to the end on deeper piers.We also started to catch them on my feather spinner baits,the fish we caught were between 8" to 14" and 1 real big white perch broke me off and I use 10lb line.We caught over 50 today ,but curtis only took home about 40 nice fish.So if you plan to go good luck and god bless...................woody:fishing:


----------



## Tommy Robinson

Nice haul of perch Woody and Co.


----------



## tacklemake

tommy robinson said:


> nice haul of perch woody and co.


thank's tommy


----------



## tacklemake

Some people are asking if I'm a guide service, no I'm just someone who love's to fish and make tackle that catch fish.I have been fishing for 50 years and teaching young people how to fish for 30 years and loving every minute of life.So when I ask people to pay the ramp,it help's out on the cost to go fishing and not for me to be your guide.But to be just another fishing friend going fishing.Life is to sort not to injoy and learn and fishing is include. So if you plan to go good luck and god bless.............woody:fishing:


----------



## MdCrappie

tacklemake said:


> Some people are asking if I'm a guide service, no I'm just someone who love's to fish and make tackle that catch fish.


Woody - Please don't think that I was saying (in my PM) you were a guide. I just wanted to let you know to not post anything on tidalfish about anyone paying for your ramp fee. Some of the posters on their are a bit "off" and THEY will say, by accepting money for the ramp fee, you are guiding.

I agree 100% with what you are doing helping people others. I do it all the time...when I can.

Keep the reports coming.....when I can't get out, the next best thing is reading about someone catching them close to home.


----------



## sidthesquidtkle

I am one of those people who fish with Woody.I pay for the ramp fee.This is my way of saying the fee is my boat.If I had a boat then it is costomery to pay the fee where required


----------



## sidthesquidtkle

LimpFish said:


> hey taklemake where do u launch from. would a 14 ft semi v with a 8hp work there?


You can even use a electric motor to launch at the marina.I even see people with rubber rafts at the slip.Go for it


----------



## Talapia

tacklemake said:


> Some people are asking if I'm a guide service, no I'm just someone who love's to fish and make tackle that catch fish.I have been fishing for 50 years and teaching young people how to fish for 30 years and loving every minute of life.So when I ask people to pay the ramp,it help's out on the cost to go fishing and not for me to be your guide.But to be just another fishing friend going fishing.Life is to sort not to injoy and learn and fishing is include. So if you plan to go good luck and god bless.............woody:fishing:


Love your reports!


----------



## Lipyourown

These are great reports.


----------



## tacklemake

I went fishing today June 10 2010 on the severn river and the tide was high going out at 6 am.I had 3 new friends with me today and we were fishing in two boats.The wind was around 10 to 15 and the bite was glow-jig for about 2 hours then the feather spinner bait took over for the rest of the day.We were catching white perch, yellow perch, sunfish and rockfish.We caught about 40 fish in my boat but I don't know how many fish the other boat had.The rockfish I had caught were 1 at 8",2 at 12" and 1 at 19 1/2",but we didn't find the big white perch you know the 12" and up.Maybe next time I go and we will try some more new spots and help some new friends.So if you plan to go good luck and god bless............woody:fishing:


----------



## BlueHwy

Thanks for the info Woody.


----------



## ljeffer

:fishing::fishing:


----------



## ljeffer

Are there any good off shore spots at Smiths Marina to fish? Any piers to fish from?


----------



## tacklemake

ljeffer said:


> Are there any good off shore spots at Smiths Marina to fish? Any piers to fish from?


Sorry its all private property.


----------



## tacklemake

I went fishing today June 15 2010 on the severn river with a young new friend name Ritz and we caught about 200 white perch today.The fish were running about 7" to 12"but no real big one but nice eating size.We tried to keep all fish around 10" and up , So my friend only took home about 25 fish. The wind was light at 5:30 but pick up to 15 to 20 around 9 am, So we stayed in the coves out of the wind.We used the feather spinner baits and glow-jigs with a float about 24"above the jig.We work the shore line that was in the shade and under the piers were the shade was.So if you plan to go good luck and god bless............woody:fishing:


----------



## c-villefisherr

thanks woody i had a blast and cant wait till nex time


----------



## Laureate2

I fished the pier early Saturday morning. The right side was full of persons who seemed to be bringing in perch at a very slow clip. I decided to try the right side, and got 4 legitimate bites over a couple of hours. I also tried the bobber with a couple of gloworms, with bloodworm on the end. Nothing...nada. This was my third trip to the bridge, and have yet to see anyone take anything with regularity. When do things normally pick up?


----------



## c-villefisherr

Try underneath w a bobber and glo jig. If u don't get bites tip it w grass shrimp.


----------



## sidthesquidtkle

*bay fishing licence*



LikeIknow said:


> What kind of fishing license is needed to fish at Severn river? I only have the MD bay sport license. Is that sufficient? Thanks.


If yo have the sticker on your boat,you can fish for perch.If you don't have this sticker,then you have to apply for a salt water licence.Go buy one at your local tackle shop.When you reach 64 yrs old,you can then apply for a senior license for $5.00 for the next year.I had the bill passedsome years ago.I also had the senior hunting license also signed into law..


----------



## Bass_n_around

*Your doing good sid*

I for one like your reports and beleive i like very few on hear at least your truthful and enjoy the fishing almost as much as i do.Tight lines to ya


----------



## sidthesquidtkle

now that evertbody wants to fish with Woody,how about having a get together and a sort of demo on how to use the glow jig and spinner bait.This way here,you can go by yourself with the confidence on catching some nice fish.I learned how not to loose your lure in the brush and trees.I've been fishing for 60 years and have been making tackle for 25 years,but no spinner baits or glo jigs.


----------



## LikeIknow

I'm all for that. I never had any luck with lures so I end up fishing mostly with shrimp (not grass shrimp) or blood worm. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## sidthesquidtkle

to limpfish.If you got the time,you can launch from Sandt Pt.State park,Go down to the Severn River and go to your right for 45 minutes and have a good time coming back to go home.If you don't want to travel by boat,you can put your boat in at Smith Marina(outside of Crownsville) and pay the fee of $20.00 to launch.From the marina,go out about 150 yards and fish the pilings,earllie in the morning.The Marina opens quite early,so you will have time to put your trailer atop of hill,and walk down,get in boat and fish.If you need and guideness email me at [email protected] my phone and I will give you Woody's phone number


----------



## c-villefisherr

i thought no license was needed for the severn river bridge?


----------



## BerserkCaster

If you fish on the old bridge/ pier on Jonas Green Park, then it is free. If you are on a boat, you need a license or sticker on the boat that covered everyone on the boat.


----------



## c-villefisherr

K thanks for clarifyin I thought the guy was sayin u need a saltwater license to fish the bridge.


----------

